

Microsoft insiders discuss present, past and future of the company... - JarekS
https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=7555958&postID=6168054658946624967

======
hga
This is the comment thread for this item:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1494023>

